# sheath cleaning



## nicky88 (14 June 2008)

My horse resently got a swollen sheath had the vet to take a look at it and said there was no need to clean it out it just lack of exercise because he has had to be sabled because he had laminitis 

http://www.liphookequinehosp.co.uk/llsheathwash.htm - this is my vets information sheet but have been searching the web and alot off people have been saying that you should be cleaning your horses sheath out often.

So just needed some people opinions on what other people would do.


----------



## jewel (14 June 2008)

they shouldn't need cleaning, if you are cleaning the sheath you interfer with the good bacteria.


----------



## nicky88 (14 June 2008)

Yeah i just looking at a post on yahoo n they were all saying stick a cold hose pipe up there n soap OMG are they mad lol


----------



## frb (14 June 2008)

If he has been stabled his sheath is probably just swollen due to poor circulation from the box rest.  The sheath can swell like the legs, happened to my boy when he was kept in, but when he was turned out it went down, so try not to worry.  You should not need to clean it therefore, maybe use a fragrance free baby wipe but if he is swollen he may be reluctant to let you, so be careful.  The belly button in front of the sheath can also be swollen and painful, so he may be a bit upset if you mess aroung there too much!
Sheath cleaning is not neccesarily a neccesity, can do damage if done too often, just now and again!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (14 June 2008)

As your vet has said, some horses require cleaning, others do not. When they are cleaned though you have to be careful what you use to clean as some antiseptics &amp; detergents can cause irritation. Our horse needs cleaning periodically due to the amount of smegma he produses. Some horses produce very little &amp; therefore it is not necessary to clean them.

Cleaning for the sake of cleaning is not right, only if it is required due to over production of the smegma.........Ohhh what a lovely topic


----------



## kerilli (14 June 2008)

some seem to need it, some don't... equally, some don't mind you doing it, some most emphatically do mind. the latter type i leave well alone, and wait until i've had them sedated for clipping, teeth, scanning or whatever, then get in and do it quickly! just not worth being kicked across the yard for... you have to put yourself in a very vulnerable place to do it properly, and it can't be done quickly, you have to do it gently which means slowly, i've found.
unless it's smelly or they're squeaking a lot at trot, i leave well alone.


----------



## nicky88 (14 June 2008)

My vet said i should hose around the the outside of the sheath but not inside to try to get the swell en  down it has been working a bit but just needs some exercise hopfully not too long now his laminitis  
is getting alot better really fast and the vet is very happy with him soo pleased.


----------



## burtondog (14 June 2008)

My last horse wouldn't let me anywhere near his 'bits' so I waited until his jabs we're due, took him to the vet and got them to sedate him and clean him at the same time.  Think it cost me an extra £20 - bargain !

The funny thing was when I made the appointment.  I phoned and said "I'd like to made an appointment to get my horse's sheath cleaned", the receptionist said "you'll need the equine dentist"  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 huh?? penny dropped I replied "not TEETH, SHEATH!!" PMSL


----------



## nicky88 (14 June 2008)

lol my horse has no problems with me hosing his bit he enjoys it dirty git lol. he also has a sore on his front legs under the little rolls  near his arm pit its fairly warm in our stables so dose sweat a little when it gets warm, a friend up the yard said to put some nappy cream on it.


----------



## sunlover (14 June 2008)

I have just been to pick up my pals horse from the vet clinic where he has been for three weeks for treatment due to a leg injury.  While there and in his stable he kept twitching around the stifle area, when I gave him a good rub between his back legs and by his sheath he kept lifting a leg up in ecstasy (this is the horse who's sheath I clean occasionally and dodge the blows!).  As soon as we got him home I decided to wait and see if he was going to have a pee as something was clearly not right.  (I asked at the vet clinic whether he might have colic due to his odd behaviour! - they said they hadn't noticed anything odd) and in the meanwhile put my hand up his sheath to see if there was anything 'not right'.   I was mortified when I pulled my hand out - it was crawling in maggots.  I called my pal to see, truly awful.  So, a couple of buckets of warm water, disposable gloves, sheath cleaner and a sponge later we have a clean maggotty free sheath and a comfortable horse.

I believe that the maggots were stable fly larva,  at second stage, maybe early third, which means that he may have been in discomfort for some time - poor old boy - he doesn't really need that at his age 20+


----------



## Jane_Lou (14 June 2008)

My old boy used to have terribe problems with his sheath, basically he didn't get his willie out to wee ( badly embarassed by its size I think) so it used to get filthy and the amonia would burn inside his sheath. He would get infections about 4 times a year, I used to have to clean it weekly (on vets advice) I used hibiscrub and warm water and would rinse i well after. Current lot don't get cleaned and are all squeeky clean all the time, I do make sure I keep the area in front of the sheath clean though as that can get a bit manky which then attracts flies.


----------



## Hollycat (14 June 2008)

As others have said it depends on the horse!  My boy needs his cleaned regularly - about once a month. If I leave it say 2 months he starts to go round with his penis hanging out (covered in lots of bits hanging off) as it must be uncomfortable to retract it. It can start smelling too when its dirty like that. Other geldings I have had never needed their sheath cleaned at all and I don't touch it at all. I never use detergant - just clean warm water. Luckily my horse is very keen on having it cleaned


----------



## suej102 (15 July 2008)

Couldn't resist joining in on the sheath cleaning conversation. My boy also lifts his leg up like a dog when I am grooming/scratching him around his bits - he pulls all sorts of faces and it is actually a bit of a party trick! However, now I have read the maggots story I am in a state of panic!

He also has huge lumps and bumps inside his sheath - he is a big grey with a couple of sarcoids, but inside his sheath is full of lumps - I have never realised this until recently and am not sure that there is anything the vets can do about it? I do wash him once in a blue moon as it can get a bit manky - particularly because of the bumps, however, his actual 'willy' is sparkly clean as it is often out on display!

Should I be worried about this leg lifting behaviour - Something must be itching him somewhere??


----------



## Danae (30 July 2008)

CAN ANY BODY HELP.......My friend horses is about 25, and just resonantly he keeps getting maggots up his sheath... the vet has just said clean it....which we have done, but they just keep coming back... he is now really sore and not walking very well which makes me think they are internal... could this be passable, and has anyone got any solutions.


----------

